# The Super Spatchula



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 30, 2012)

Called a MANCHULA  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















manchula.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Sep 30, 2012


----------



## thomas phillips (Sep 30, 2012)

Real Nice! I need one of those!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow!
You could shovel snow with that!!! LOL


~Martin


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 30, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Wow!
> You could shovel snow with that!!! LOL
> ~Martin


What is this thing you call snow?


----------



## roller (Sep 30, 2012)

Thats Cool !


----------



## rubbin butts (Sep 30, 2012)

*Nepas, I got one of those and it is the handiest ever. It is built heavy enough that the first time I used it, I was cooking 32 butts and used it to pull each of them from the smoker. Never had to put my gloves on. Great tool.*


----------



## harleysmoker (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah that's pretty cool, several times I have used 2 small one's to move stuff.


----------



## linguica (Sep 30, 2012)

Dual use. move a five pound butt then send a few yellow jackets to the promised land.


----------



## rubbin butts (Sep 30, 2012)

Linguica said:


> Dual use. move a five pound butt then send a few yellow jackets to the promised land.


*Might be yellow jackets in Ca. but here in FL. it's love bugs.*


----------



## dward51 (Sep 30, 2012)

Also useful for beating back the hoards of hungry neighbors who flock to the smell of thin blue smoke..... If they get a little too rambunchous if you know what I mean

So where does one acquire one of those fine examples of metal craftsmanship?


----------



## linguica (Sep 30, 2012)

dward51 said:


> Also useful for beating back the hoards of hungry neighbors who flock to the smell of thin blue smoke..... If they get a little too rambunchous if you know what I mean
> 
> So where does one acquire one of those fine examples of metal craftsmanship?


I know what you mean. I live in a small valley, most of the other homes have a good view of my backyard. Whenever there is smoke rising out of the yard neighbors seem to want to stop by and have a cold brew.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 30, 2012)

I got it as a freebie.

I hate them love bugs


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Sep 30, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> What is this thing you call snow?



:biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## linguica (Sep 30, 2012)

If we can't find a MANCHULA, what do you think of "Bear Claws"?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 30, 2012)

Dont like snow anymore either.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Sep 30, 2012)

Linguica said:


> If we can't find a MANCHULA, what do you think of "Bear Claws"?


Meat rakes are better than the claws for pulling but the claws are good for picking up whole cuts from the grate.


----------



## dward51 (Sep 30, 2012)

I found a set of the bear claws for like $6 in Gatlinburg last fall.  They are Ok, but I think the rakes would be better as you still end up with your hands down in the smoking hot pork when you pull it with the claws. They do work great for moving large portions of meat around though, and are a big step up from large serving forks which are murder on my wrists (I think it has to do with the angle I hold them).  If you are pulling more than one or two shoulders, anything is better than forks.

And Linguica, so you have neighbors that see smoke & come a running to eat you que AND drink your beer.  Oh hell no.....  There have been wars fought over less in Georgia (Nepas take note since you are now officially a Georgian).  Everybody knows proper etiquette is to at least bring ice cold beer (enough to share).  Nothing like some ice cold beer while smelling that wonderful TBS waiting on the food to finish smoking sitting in the shade of the porch under those new fangled E-lectric ceiling fans.  Sort of makes time move slower (in a good way)....


----------



## linguica (Sep 30, 2012)

*YES* .........I think we are have to make that a new rule. I used to grill on Friday evenings after work and everyone was told to bring enough food for two people. After a few hours we we had so much food that people just walking down the street where asking to buy some of our BBQ. And enough beer and wine to float a boat. Good times I miss them.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 1, 2012)

nepas said:


> Meat rakes are better than the claws for pulling but the claws are good for picking up whole cuts from the grate.


Totally agree on the meat rakes - bear claws are hard to hold too


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 1, 2012)

dward51 said:


> Also useful for beating back the hoards of hungry neighbors who flock to the smell of thin blue smoke..... If they get a little too rambunchous if you know what I mean
> 
> So where does one acquire one of those fine examples of metal craftsmanship?


*My wife found them on QVC.*


----------



## dward51 (Oct 1, 2012)

Woo Hoo...... Here is the link for anyone interested in the dino meat flipper (AKA rambunchous beer mooching neighbor swatter).  Thanks Ron....

http://www.qvc.com/Mr.-Bar-B-Q-Stainless-Steel-Oversized-Spatula-Search-Results.product.K34499.html













k34499.001?$uslarge$



__ dward51
__ Oct 1, 2012






And it folds for storage.....













k34499.004?$uslarge$



__ dward51
__ Oct 1, 2012


















k34499.002?$uslarge$



__ dward51
__ Oct 1, 2012


----------



## roller (Oct 2, 2012)

I hate Love Bug`s too !


----------



## jarjarchef (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice. May have to get one for kicks a giggles. A good conversation piece.....

Don't use claws or rakes to pull the meat. Put some cotton gloves on and then some rubber on and go for it.... I like to feel the meat and pick out some of the less desire-able pieces you find.....


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 2, 2012)

jarjarchef said:


> Very nice. May have to get one for kicks a giggles. A good conversation piece.....
> 
> Don't use claws or rakes to pull the meat. Put some cotton gloves on and then some rubber on and go for it.... I like to feel the meat and pick out some of the less desire-able pieces you find.....


*jarjar, I use mine every time I cook not just for conversation. It's extremely handy. Handles a butt, rack of ribs, even a whole pizza. When my wife got it for me, I made fun of it. But since I used it, I would recommend it to anyone.*


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 2, 2012)

Was that a reward or is used to flip over tourist at some resort near you.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 2, 2012)

It's time for a nice big batch of Uncle Buck pancakes!!! :biggrin:







Video clip here.....
http://www.nickatnite.com/videos/clip/uncle-buck-clip-3.html


~Martin


----------



## alelover (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice Rick. I want one. They would work on pizzas too.


----------

